# connecting ground wire to ground screw



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

this may be another one of my stupid questions but i am looking at my wiring book and it shows that a SINGLE ground wire going to a switch/outlet needs to be cap-connected to another small piece of wire and that piece of wire going to the ground screw, not the cable ground wire going to it directly. i do it like that when there are two cables going one in and one out of an outlet for example but i wonder why do it when there is only a single cable coming in - why not just piggytail it directly to the screw and not mess around with another piece of wire ??? i understand that may be done for future additions but, if i am sure that such additions won't happen, is it okay to do it directly ?


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

amakarevic said:


> this may be another one of my stupid questions but i am looking at my wiring book and it shows that a SINGLE ground wire going to a switch/outlet needs to be cap-connected to another small piece of wire and that piece of wire going to the ground screw, not the cable ground wire going to it directly. i do it like that when there are two cables going one in and one out of an outlet for example but i wonder why do it when there is only a single cable coming in - why not just piggytail it directly to the screw and not mess around with another piece of wire ??? i understand that may be done for future additions but, if i am sure that such additions won't happen, is it okay to do it directly ?


If there is only one device with one ground wire present and you are using a plastic box, I see no reason to pig tail it.

Jamie


----------



## Steelhead (Dec 23, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> If there is only one device with one ground wire present and you are using a plastic box, I see no reason to pig tail it.
> 
> Jamie


 
I agree with Jamie.


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

amakarevic, When I'm wiring metal boxes I usually leave one set of wires longer than the others. If it's romex/NMB I wrap the ground wire around the box grounding screw, twist it together with any other grounds, install a green wirenut, then wrap it around the device ground screw. Something similar if the ground is insulated. I just strip a small section (about 3/4") off the insulation then wrap it around the box ground first. I agree, why add another section of wire into the mix? pete


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

If there is only one cable and one device in the metal box, I have been cutting the ground wire nice and long, then wrap it first around the green grounding screw in the box, and then around the green grounding screw on the device.

If later I need to add another run from this box, I will remove the ground wire from the device, and pigtail with wirenut to the new run and to the device.

Is there anything wrong with this?


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

KE2KB said:


> If there is only one cable and one device in the metal box, I have been cutting the ground wire nice and long, then wrap it first around the green grounding screw in the box, and then around the green grounding screw on the device.
> 
> If later I need to add another run from this box, I will remove the ground wire from the device, and pigtail with wirenut to the new run and to the device.
> 
> Is there anything wrong with this?


I don't see anything wrong with this or see how it would violate code.
jamie


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i don't think anyone got my point (which is probably a communication failure on my part). i was talking about extending the ground wire from the cable coming into the box with another small piece of ground wire with a nut and that small extension going for the screw on the outlet/switch. that is how the book explains. but why the heck do that if there is only a single cable coming in - why not piggytail its very ground wire directly onto the screw WITHOUT adding a darn small piece connected with a wire nut ???


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

amakarevic said:


> i don't think anyone got my point (which is probably a communication failure on my part). i was talking about extending the ground wire from the cable coming into the box with another small piece of ground wire with a nut and that small extension going for the screw on the outlet/switch. that is how the book explains. but why the heck do that if there is only a single cable coming in - why not piggytail its very ground wire directly onto the screw WITHOUT adding a darn small piece connected with a wire nut ???


I think I understood what you mean. Is this what you want to do? (Note "white wire" in the photo is intended to identify my yellow line as the white. i.e. Yellow= White, Black= Black, Green = Ground wire, Grey is Romex coming into box. 









But the book shows:








Either one is fine.
Jamie


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

If the box is metal and it is not a surface mounted box. Then you must ground the box and the switch/receptacle yoke to the equipment ground of the cable unless the receptacle is a self grounding type and the metal box is a flush mount box. If the box is plastic there is no reason to add a pigtail to the incoming cable equipment ground. You can just run it to the green screw on the yoke. Switches must be grounded to the incoming equipment ground and the equipment ground must connect to the metal box. Receptacles have different rules depending on the situation.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

jamiedolan said:


> I think I understood what you mean...


you got it jamie - thanks.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

What book do you have that shows this? I'm curious.

Perhaps they show it thsi way because they are showing you how to add the ground wire to the receptacle after someone has cut it off too short?


----------

